# subs needed Weymouth Ma.



## Fisher II (Sep 13, 2004)

drop me a line if interested! $65 per hr. some shoveling required, proof of ins. payup


----------



## avjohnson (Sep 18, 2008)

What area do you need coverage in?


----------



## Fisher II (Sep 13, 2004)

I run from Dorchester Quincy Braintree Weymouth


----------



## avjohnson (Sep 18, 2008)

I'm in Scituate so most likely not close enough to that area I guess...


----------



## Sabsan84 (Jan 22, 2009)

Fisher II;846755 said:


> drop me a line if interested! $65 per hr. some shoveling required, proof of ins. payup


What type of hrs are you offering? what type of plowing, commercial, residential drives, ect?

Thanks


----------



## Fisher II (Sep 13, 2004)

*av....*

we have some decent accounts in weymouth including an office park....your prob about 20 mins from these areas ...let me know and ill pm you my #


----------



## Fisher II (Sep 13, 2004)

*sabsan*

we have a mix of comercial and resi......as for hrs i can give between 4-10 hrs per push...im flexable


----------



## plowtime1 (Nov 1, 2007)

have interested plow operators & small loader equipment...sent you a pm


----------

